# Vers: Coteaux rians/Colline sorridente



## Panpan

Bonsoir a tout.
Ciao a tutti.

J'avais lire un inscrition d'un vers que se trouve dans la campagne au sud de la France. Je le voudrais tradirre a l'Italiano. Pouviez-vous m'aider s'il vous plait?

Ho letto un verso insritto che si trova nella campagna al sud de la Francia. Vorrei traddurlo in Italiano. Mi potreste aiuto per piacere?

Coteaux rians, valon champêtre
Vieux chênes qui m'avés vu naitré
Noyers, qui me vèrrés mourir
Conservés tous mon souvenir
Et puisse toujours votre maitre
Tout autant que moi vous embellir.

Je pense que peut-etre on se peut traduire come ce la;
Il mio tentativo:

Colline sorridente, valle rurale
Veccio quercie che mi hanno veduto nascere
Noce, che me vedranno morire
Conservate tutti miei ricordi
E possa per sempre suo padrone
Di piu che io abbellirvi.

Si je suis dans l'erreur, je serrais tres content de lire les vos idee.
Je vous remerci en avance

Se sono sbagliato, mi piacerebbe molto leggere le sue idee.
Grazie mille in anticipo

Panpan


----------



## tie-break

Bonjour,
voici ma traduction:

Ridenti collinette, valle campestre
Vecchie querce che mi avete visto nascere
Noci, che mi vedrete morire
Conservate tutti i miei ricordi 
E possa per sempre il vostro maestro abbellirvi tanto quanto me.

Je te signale aussi que la version française contient des fautes


----------



## tie-break

Panpan said:


> Voici les corrections:
> 
> 
> Coteaux rians, valon champêtre
> Vieux chênes qui m'avez vu naitre
> Noyers, qui me verrez mourir
> Conservez tous mes souvenirs
> Et puisse toujours votre maître
> Tout autant que moi vous embellir.
> 
> Au revoir


----------



## Panpan

Grazie tie-break, mi piace molto il tuo testo italiano.  Il testo che ho scritto in francese pero e una coppia fedele rispeto l'originale.  Credo che sia vecchio, non so da quando il risale per essere essato, forse un paio di secoli.

Per discrivere il personaggio ch'e il proprietario d'un compagne, si dice 'maestro', e non 'padrone'?  E vero in tutti casi?

Grazie mille
Panpan


----------



## tie-break

Panpan said:


> Grazie tie-break, mi piace molto il tuo testo italiano. Il testo che ho scritto in francese pero e una coppia fedele rispeto l'originale. Credo che sia vecchio, non so da quando il risale per essere essato, forse un paio di secoli.
> 
> Per discrivere il personaggio ch'e il proprietario d'un compagne, si dice 'maestro', e non 'padrone'? E vero in tutti casi?
> 
> Grazie mille
> Panpan


 
Sicuramente si tratta come dici tu di francese molto antico...
perciò la frase "*conservez tous mon souvenir*" (e quindi non mes souvenirs) va tradotta cosi:
"*conservate tutti (voi) il mio ricordo*"

Non ho capito bene cosa intendi per proprietario d'un compagne


----------



## Panpan

Scusatemi. Forse ho voluto dire 'proprietario terriero' d'un area di compagne, per esempio, una fattoria.
Panpan


----------



## tie-break

Panpan said:


> Scusatemi. Forse ho voluto dire 'proprietario terriero' d'un area di compagne, per esempio, una fattoria.
> Panpan


 
Proprietario terriero va benissimo!  
Quindi se non vuoi usare questo termine nella traduzione puoi usare "padrone". 
"maestro" in questo caso non va bene.
Ciao.


----------

